# NEW AVATARS for: Snow Trac, Kristi, Thiokol & Tucker



## Melensdad

Notice to all, we are in the process of adding a lot of new "avatar" photos that you are free to use for your identy.  These are copyrighted and free for use by any ForumsForums member here on the Forums!

If you do not know what an "Avatar" photo is, it is the little picture that is adjacent to the name of many people who post information here on the forums.  I made up about 25 new Avatars that you can choose from and Doc, our site administrator, is setting them up for you to use.  Some are already in place, others are still being added.  In addition to the various brands of Snowcats, I also made up some avatars for various tractors including Kubota, John Deere, International-Farmall, and New Holland.

If you would like to put an avatar photo next to your name, look on the upper left of any page and you will see a 'toolbar' at the far left of the 'toolbar' it has a link to your "*User CP*"  Simply click on the User CP and that will take you to your home page/profile.  

On your profile page, you will see a link on the left side under the Control Panel you will find a link that says "*Edit Avatar*"  If you click on "Edit Avatar" it will take you to a page of Avatar photos.  Simply choose the one you would like to use.  There are actualy 4 or 5 pages of Avatar photos you can choose from.  These Avatars are for use on the ForumsForums website only and are the copyright property of ForumsForums.com .  Please respect this use.

FOR CUSTOM AVATARS:
 If you would like to make your own, you can do that if you have photo editing software.  The maximum size of home made avatars is 100 x 100 pixels or 19.5KB in file size (whichever is smaller).
 If you have your own photo that you want to use, but do not know how to make your own custom avatar, I can help make one for you.  Simply contact me via "PM" and we can work to get you a custom avatar that shows your own snowcat, car, family, pet, or whatever you'd like.
Below are examples of some customized avatars


----------



## Ice Queen

Oooh clever, so that's how you do it, but I can't.  If I change mine now, Timba would be upset!


----------



## Mith

I like your Timba one, no need to change it IMO


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Thanks for my Avatar Bob!


----------



## Deadly Sushi

These are for my buddy Bob P.  

I didnt know what a Kristi was... but I read up on em!


----------



## BigAl RIP

Yea..... Most of the snow cat manufacturers now realize the Kristi Snowcat is without a doubt the finest cat ever developed .. This has been a well known fact to Kristi owners for years .

A little known fact that I once shared here on FF is that George Washington once used a Kristi KT3 to cross the frozen Potomac to chop down a apple tree or some bushes to hide a snow trac that had broken down .....again .
Also there is a small town in Idaho that has adopted a Kristi KT2 . If the sun shines and it see's its own shadow ,you can be certain there will be 6 more weeks of winter......


----------



## Snowcat Operations

6 more weeks hiding in the garage!


----------



## rrossell7

Well we got our harsh cold snowy winter and my Sno Trac wasn't ready.  I have been trying to find someone in the Grants Pass, OR, area with a snow machine that I can rent.  I have about five miles to get to my daughter's house where my Sno Trac is sitting.  She lives at 3500 ft. elevation and has enough provisions to last til the 10th.  Her husband was able to get out to his job with their Unimog, but 2 more feet of snow fell since then and he can't get back home.  My wife and I are in the process of moving into our cabin there while still living in the Willamette Valley.  We had barely gotten out when it started to snow.  I had removed the rear tire from the ST4 and brought it home to get it fixed.  So it is inoperable now.  I have an Arctic Cat sitting there also.  My grandson tried to ride it out, but the snow was so deep that it buried itself.  Is there anyone out there that is familiar with the Sexton Mt. area?  Help


----------



## srexecmark

Wow, the snow was late this year too!  Once the snow settles you should make a trail with the snowmobile to just get the basics in.  I hope you have a utility sled with a wide track, reverse and a cargo sled.  Once the trail is made, keep it up!  this may mean you will have to make late night runs to keep the trail packed.  Next, get a Tucker!  

Mark


----------



## Lyndon

Good Morning, it's -39 This Morning, -65 with the wind chill. This is at 3:AM, around lunch my guess is it will be around -45.I like my current symbol. Good choice, Thanks, Bob. Up Avatars and Away!


----------



## pezman

New guy..Love this site! thanks for the avatar! New owner of an unknown age snow master.  hope to post some pictures of my tear down and rebuild soon.


----------



## couchloafer

Welcome pezman!!!!!!!!!!  Do you know what the serial number is?
Where are you located?
We love pictures!!


----------



## pezman

HI! I'm located in Indiana, South Bend. I bought my snow master from Bogie. You probably saw it on Bogies site.  Black and white camoflage. Unfortunately there is no tag on it. I know it is a ST4B with a 1500cc industial single port engine. currently has a '3 man' cab. thinking of making into a '7 man' cab. I'm pretty sure it is not the original engine. will require alot of restoration as the front end is not 'correct' to say the least. I'm well into the tear down, but have been keeping a photo record of what I'm doing. Hope to post picture as soon as I figure out how.  Getting help from my brother, who is a member here, Tracknut.


----------

